# Death is Just Around the Coroner



## Meanderer (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## toffee (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Davey Do (Apr 6, 2020)

A true story was posted on the nurses website I frequent, a year ago last March, about a patient who was followed up by a physician using a robot cam. The physician wanted to be assured the patient knew he was not long for this world. I like to think this is how the patient reacted to the situation:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 6, 2020)

Doctored Headline


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Davey Do (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## jerry old (Oct 12, 2020)

True story  last week in my small town:
An acquaintances spouse died, he wanted immediate cremation.
Undertaker stated, 'No, need 8 days due to backlog.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2020)

_*Cause of Death........




*_


----------



## Davey Do (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## tbeltrans (Nov 22, 2020)

Humans are scared of hippos because they're violent and responsible for hundreds of deaths per year, when in reality, people kill way more people per year...​...so that’s just being hippocritical...

Tony


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 25, 2020)

Marlovian theory of Shakespeare authorship​
The *Marlovian theory of Shakespeare authorship* holds that the Elizabethan poet and playwright Christopher Marlowe was the main author of the poems and plays attributed to William Shakespeare. Further, the theory says Marlowe did not die in Deptford on 30 May 1593, as the historical records state, but that his death was faked.


----------



## Davey Do (Nov 30, 2020)

This animation was inspired by a follower on imgflip by the username of none other than "Juicy Death":


----------



## Meanderer (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 16, 2021)

An Arrow Escape.......


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## jerry old (Nov 2, 2021)

There is a satellite TV show where they do autopsy on celebrities, telling us why they died.
The narrator is not a medical person, just a actor wearing a nurses' top which is supposed to
give him some type of legitimacy.

Seems rather ghoulish to me, a good watch for Halloween-huh?


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 7, 2022)

(Turn up the volume and scroll back up to cartoon)


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 7, 2022)

https://poets.org/poem/i-have-rendezvous-death


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 7, 2022)

*I may have told this before. When my dad (named Freddy) died, in 1991, the latest Nightmare on Elms Street Movie was playing. So, emblazoned on the movie Marquee, for all to see, was the proclamation "Freddy's Dead".  I think my dad planned that one.*


----------



## Jules (Mar 7, 2022)

I’ve read this topic title umpteen times and saw “Death’s Just Around the Corner.”  Thought it was too depressing to read.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 14, 2022)

Death is Just Around the Coroner, exactly the reason I move in a straight line.​


----------



## Jace (Mar 14, 2022)

Well, (Actor)William Hurt..(age 71)..."just went 'round the corner"!


----------



## JonSR77 (May 19, 2022)

Doctor:  "I have some bad news and I have some worse news."

Patient: "Ok, give me the bad news first."

Doctor: "You have 24 hours to live."

Patient: "That's horrible! That's horrible! What could possibly be worse?"

Doctor:  "I forgot to call you yesterday..."


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 19, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (May 19, 2022)

Jeffrey Dahmer is having his mom over for dinner.


Ma Dahmer: "Jeffrey, I just don't know if I like your neighbors..."

Dahmer: "Don't worry, Ma, just eat the vegetables..."


----------



## JonSR77 (May 19, 2022)

A serial killer is walking a little kid into the woods.

Kid: "It's getting dark out here! I'm scared!"

Serial killer:  "You're scared??? I gotta walk outta here alone!!!"


----------



## JonSR77 (May 19, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (May 19, 2022)

The Gashlycrumb Tinies...

have to scroll down about one page for the start...

https://www.themarginalian.org/2011/01/19/edward-gorey-the-gashlycrumb-tinies/


----------



## RadishRose (May 19, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 10, 2022)




----------

